# Spykers Vaping Blog



## Spyker

I always thought these e-ciggies was a waste of time and will never help me get rid of my craving for my Marlboro's. Well on voting day I stopped by a friends house and found him sporting a Twisp instead of his normal Camel Filters. I must say, I was quite surprised as he was a 3 pack a day man. Well, to cut a long story short after a couple of puffs a long discussion he had me convinced.
I went in search of my own Twisp. Found the Twisp kiosk in Northgate and after parting with R1 000 (ouch!) I was the proud new owner of a pair of Twisps! The guy at the shop assembled and filled it up for me and showed me how the battery works. Right!
My Twisp journey started off with wet shorts... Because I like to fiddle with things, I had to unscrew the wrong end of the Twisp while driving and promptly dumped all the juice on myself. 
Did I mention we were on our way to the in-laws for lunch? Anyway, I thought my new Twisp was the best thing in the world. I wasn't particularly fond of the juice that comes with it but I thought it might improve as time goes by. It did NOT!

The next day at work I was still stinky free and decide to scour the internet to see if there was another juice I could try. Wow! What an eye opener! I could not believe the amount of different vape gadgets and juice available! I then discovered this forum and learned that my new Twisp was the end-all of vape gear as I was lead to believe. 
I discovered this forum and spent some time reading the newby section ( while learing what a mod, drip tip and a tank is) and quickly made a decision that I need new vape gear. Being the impulsive type of buyer I placed an order with E-Ciggies for a MVP Mod kit and a Nautilus tank. Not knowing what juice to get and my order window closing with the weekend looming, I blindly picked some flavours that I thought I might like. Order was placed and I was looking forward to my new gear. The package was delivered on Friday at my house and I could not wait to get home. Ripped it open when I got home and promptly willed up the iClear30 with some watermelon. Wow wow wow! This is amazing! I could not believe the difference! I quickly drained it vaping happily away. I then took the Nautilus out of the box and filled that with some Strawberry Mint mix. I was in heaven! I could not put it down! I started playing with the voltage/watts on the MVP and found a nice balance. The Twisp was hurting my throat but I had none of that with the MVP.

I'm in love! 

In the meantime I've ordered some juices and 2 x PT2 to be able to swop between flavours from VM and VK.

I'm currently sampling some watermelon that I added a few drops of mint and it is great! I have not touched the Twisp since I got the MVP.

I'm so looking forward to the rest of my vaping journey! ????

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome to the family @Spyker! Many people start off on Twisp, but having tried it myself recently I now know why so many switch so quickly. Glad you found yourself a good setup, but be warned, the search for true vaping Nirvana never ends 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker

Thanks @Die Kriek! 

If only my wife won't give so much lip about vaping inside the house!


----------



## Die Kriek

She's just not used to the idea of it yet. Been vaping for almost a month now and most of my family still see it as smoking, but eventually they'll come around 

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Welcome @Spyker, happy vaping


----------



## PuffingCrow

@Spyker 

Welcome Happy Vaping

Been at it myself for week and half now

Don't worry the wife will come around, my girlfriend reckons my mouth taste so much better now, she feels like kissing me more. OH YEAH someone scoured some brownie points.

Puffing cloud make big vapy vapy then big kissy kissy

PS been on the Nautilus also the weekend LOVE it

Enjoy man !!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RevnLucky7

Glad you chose the red pill. Now let's show you just how far this rabbit hole goes. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId

Welcome spyker

When you order some new juices get vanilla or coconut. Gives off a very strong scent in the house. The fiance lets me vape in bed


----------



## Andre

Awesome, way to go. Here is some reading material for the wife:

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/top-20-rebuttals-to-win-an-e-cigarette-debate

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/health-related-facts-about-electronic-cigarettes.1148/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats on your vaping @Spyker 

Wow, if I understand you correctly, you were on Twisp for only a day or two before getting the MVP/Nautilus?
Did you only try the one Twisp juice?

Talk about a fast upgrade!

Well done. The MVP is a great battery and the Nautilus is a super tank. Enjoy!!!


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome @Spyker ... And congrats! Your lungs, throat and tastebuds(apart from others) are gonna love you for this. And your wife will probably kiss you more often now that you don't stink

Nice choice there MVP with nautilus!

Keep a twisp set as a backup in case something happens to your MVP, although their failure rate is extremely low.

What I do is loan my spare out to friends that I'm busy converting. Managed to convert all of them that way so far. Most people are a bit apprehensive to fork out a lot of cash without knowing if it's gonna work.

Hope your credit card is ready to buckle for the next few months... this is seriously addictive but oh so fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

welcome to the vaping world @Spyker 

that was a real fast upgrade! and possibly the best one ive seen thus far. the setup you have now (mvp + nautilus) is an awesome one

glad you enjoying it

if you have any questions, please feel free to ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Die Kriek said:


> Welcome to the family @Spyker! Many people start off on Twisp, but having tried it myself recently I now know why so many switch so quickly. Glad you found yourself a good setup, but be warned, the search for true vaping Nirvana never ends
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk


i think the main reason most people start with Twisp is because they are well advertised and visible in all shopping malls, so automatically when a smoker wants to convert to vaping, Twisp is generally the first name that pops in their mind.

little do they know that Twisp is only the beginning  or stumbling blocks as one may put it (even i started with a twisp)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vapegerm

Welcome and Well Done Spyker!
Similar to my experience Twisp on a Monday upgraded on the Wednesday  and haven't stopped
vape shopping for the last 6 weeks  More juice another tank another mod another coil- its soooo addictive 
you just want to keep trying new stuff! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Thanks guys!

I'm trying to show the wife how much healthier this is than smoking. I'm slowly turning her around!

Now to buy some more vape gadgets!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId

Oe eh eh. The last words before the kredit card gets limited


----------



## Spyker

Yesterday was mixing day! I made my own concoction based on my limited number of juices available and ended up with a strawberry/watermelon/mint flavour. Easy on the throat, nice taste and just the right hit!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Spyker said:


> Yesterday was mixing day! I made my own concoction based on my limited number of juices available and ended up with a strawberry/watermelon/mint flavour. Easy on the throat, nice taste and just the right hit!


If you have a tobacco flavour, try that with strawberry. My absolute favourite mix so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Die Kriek said:


> If you have a tobacco flavour, try that with strawberry. My absolute favourite mix so far



I will give that a bash tonight!


----------



## Metal Liz

well done @Spyker, it's great to see you doing so well! Glad you upgraded to the MVP, it's an absolutely awesome battery, i  my MVP, best money ever spent! Enjoy your vaping journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

I must be going insane...

I caught myself last night reading up everything I can on RBA's and building coils. 
I must've blacked out because I saw an email this morning in my inbox confirming my REO Grand order? I've also ordered 2 x Russian 91%?

WTF? ????

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## johan

You don't fool around much @Spyker - I like your style; first jump and then learn to swim.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> I must be going insane...
> 
> I caught myself last night reading up everything I can on RBA's and building coils.
> I must've blacked out because I saw an email this morning in my inbox confirming my REO Grand order? I've also ordered 2 x Russian 91%?
> 
> WTF? ????


Wow, awesome - keep us updated.


----------



## ShaneW

Spyker said:


> I must be going insane...
> 
> I caught myself last night reading up everything I can on RBA's and building coils.
> I must've blacked out because I saw an email this morning in my inbox confirming my REO Grand order? I've also ordered 2 x Russian 91%?
> 
> WTF? ????



Nice! Original Russians?


----------



## Spyker

ShaneW said:


> Nice! Original Russians?



Definitely!


----------



## ShaneW

What mod you gonna put them on? They a bit top heavy for the MVP


----------



## Spyker

I have a REO inbound as well to drive the Russian.


----------



## johan

Spyker said:


> I have a REO inbound as well to drive the Russian.



No Spyker you don't use a Reo to drive the Russian, that's wasting the Reo's best functionality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Why not get a tubular mech mod.

I'm loving my panzer and it looks sick as tits

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

here is my Kayfun on a MVP, it ever so slightly too big... but i'll be running it like this until.... SIGELEI 20W


----------



## Spyker

johan said:


> No Spyker you don't use a Reo to drive the Russian, that's wasting the Reo's best functionality.


I know.. but it will have to do for now until my Sigelei 20W mod arrives. Either way, I should be covered!


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> I know.. but it will have to do for now until my Sigelei 20W mod arrives. Either way, I should be covered!


Did you not order a Reomizer2 with the Reo Grand? Did you order a LP (low profile) Reo? Check out the first post in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/


----------



## Spyker

Matthee said:


> Did you not order a Reomizer2 with the Reo Grand? Did you order a LP (low profile) Reo? Check out the first post in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/all-things-reo.524/



I did. I got my shopping list from that thread!


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> I did. I got my shopping list from that thread!


Ah, then you are well set for a journey to remember! Can't wait to see your Reo (and other) goodies. Hang in there with the waiting, it is pure agony.


----------



## Die Kriek

Spyker said:


> I must be going insane...
> 
> I caught myself last night reading up everything I can on RBA's and building coils.
> I must've blacked out because I saw an email this morning in my inbox confirming my REO Grand order? I've also ordered 2 x Russian 91%?
> 
> WTF? ????


7 days from first vape to REOville. Is this a new record @Matthee?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollypop

WOW!!!! You wasted no time and spared no expense @Spyker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Die Kriek said:


> 7 days from first vape to REOville. Is this a new record @Matthee?


I think so, yes. Very wise one, though.


----------



## Alex

One day when I'm big.. gonna get me a Reo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

wow @Spyker well done on your new record dude!!! that's super fast!!!!  i'm still too nervous to even think about the more involved side of vaping hahaha


----------



## Spyker

Received my 2 x PT2 today from VM, along with a fine selection of juices. Been stealth vaping at my desk the whole day!

The bug has bitten me HARD!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RoSsIkId

I know how you feel spyker


----------



## Spyker

What can I use to put all my vaping gear in? The wife is complaining because I'm taking over the dining room table!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Spyker said:


> What can I use to put all my vaping gear in? The wife is complaining because I'm taking over the dining room table!



Don't worry mate, was the same thing at my house.


----------



## BhavZ

Spyker said:


> What can I use to put all my vaping gear in? The wife is complaining because I'm taking over the dining room table!


What about having a glass cabinet made for all your vaping goodies, just be careful with lighting though as heat can cause damage to both gear and juice


----------



## ET

congrats spyker, whilst some vapers are running with the bulls you've already lapped them and chasing the bulls

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Wow, @Spyker 
Congrats on your vaping purchases. 
At least we can all fully understand you. 
Non vapers have a hard time understanding. 
May you find your vaping mojo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Thanks guys!

This morning my wife handed me a shoebox and said I should use it to store all my vaping gear in!
Fine, i will use it for now but once the REOs and the Russians arrive I'm cleaning out one of her display cabinets!,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz

why don't you try one of @Zeki Hilmi 's vape stands? they look amazing!!! when bonus time comes, i'm spoiling myself to one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Spyker said:


> I must be going insane...
> 
> I caught myself last night reading up everything I can on RBA's and building coils.
> I must've blacked out because I saw an email this morning in my inbox confirming my REO Grand order? I've also ordered 2 x Russian 91%?
> 
> WTF?



​

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spyker

Lately I find myself walking around with a mod in my hand, even at the office.
I spend a lot more time vaping then I did smoking. 

Oh yeah, Peach2Rooibos from VM is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker

Vapers tongue.. I haz it..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick

Spyker said:


> Vapers tongue.. I haz it..


Many remedies out there, drink lots of water, eat some spicy food, vape some menthol, but my favourite is to just take a couple shots of whiskey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyker

I've done the water thing, now going to try whiskey, Blended or single malt?


----------



## Derick

Spyker said:


> I've done the water thing, now going to try whiskey, Blended or single malt?


Single malt scotch of course


----------



## Derick

Spyker said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> This morning my wife handed me a shoebox and said I should use it to store all my vaping gear in!
> Fine, i will use it for now but once the REOs and the Russians arrive I'm cleaning out one of her display cabinets!,

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyker

Derick said:


> Single malt scotch of course



I have some Glenmorangie Finealta at home. Will sample a couple of glasses tonight!


----------



## Andre

Spyker said:


> Vapers tongue.. I haz it..


Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapors-fatigue.2597/


----------



## RevnLucky7

Spyker said:


> Vapers tongue.. I haz it..



What'z iz itz?


----------



## Spyker

Ok, turns out I had a light case of the flu. My taste sensation is almost back!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

